# Malformed packets issue with SonicWALL device



## powerc (Sep 14, 2010)

Folks,
I am running a SonicWALL pro 230 and we have started getting a frequent error regarding malformed IP packets. Each time we get this error the device becomes unresponsive and requires restarting, effectively killing the internet connection for our office. The error is as follows:
Malformed IP packet dropped. - Source:0.0.0.0, LAN - Destination:0.0.0.0 - "IP Protocol 6" - 

Once restarted, the firewall will operate for a random period of time before locking up with the same issue again. My research into malformed IP packets and the fact that the source and destination IP addresses are 0.0.0.0 are leading me to believe that one of the NICs in the device itself is failing. I wanted to reach out to you folks to see if:
1) You agree -or-
2) you don't and you might have another theory as to what is going on

thanks in advance!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

If you have a yearly subscription with sonicwall, update the firmware version, then log on to https://www.mysonicwall.com/Login.asp then download the latest firmware. 

If that didn't help at all, you might have to do a reset to the factory default. Make sure that you backup the current settings prior to the reset. You will then reconfigure the WAN and LAN Interface; Download then upload current firmware; Import backup settings (.exp file)


----------



## powerc (Sep 14, 2010)

2xg said:


> Hello and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> If you have a yearly subscription with sonicwall, update the firmware version, then log on to https://www.mysonicwall.com/Login.asp then download the latest firmware.
> 
> If that didn't help at all, you might have to do a reset to the factory default. Make sure that you backup the current settings prior to the reset. You will then reconfigure the WAN and LAN Interface; Download then upload current firmware; Import backup settings (.exp file)


Unfortunately I've done that several times, always with the same result. Eventually I'll begin receiving the same message/error again


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I'd contact Sonicwall Tech Support, they should be able to assist you. There might be an issue with the Device itself if resetting to the factory default was unsuccessful. If you have a warranty contract with them, they should be able to replace the Device for Free.


----------



## powerc (Sep 14, 2010)

Unfortunately the unit is well out of warranty. But thanks anyway...


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

It looks like you might need a replacement. You should already know this..... that if you have a Support Contract/Agreement with Sonicwall and your Device is out of Warranty, they will still replace it. This happened to me and received a new Device.


----------

